# BootCamp : Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni...



## azazaz (22 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, 
J'ai réussi à avoir une partition de 149Go pour mon MAC, mais avec Bootcamp, pour installer Windows et toussa, j'ai le problème suivant :
http://images3.hiboox.com/images/1708/v7xypqts.png 

J'ai cherché, apparament je dois avoir 1 seule partition, mais c'est déjà le cas !
Voilà ce qu'affiche L'utilitaire de Disque : 
http://images3.hiboox.com/images/1708/d383u5yq.png

Aidez moi s'il vous plaît, j'ai l'impression qu'il y'a une couille dans le paté...


----------



## divoli (22 Avril 2008)

C'est probablement un problème de fragmentation du disque dur. Il faut faire ce qui est indiqué.

Le plus simple serait de formatter l'intégralité du DD interne, de réinstaller OS X et de relancer l'Assistant bootcamp.

Tu peux aussi.
- Cloner ta partition OS X sur un DD externe (puis vérifie bien que ton clone est bootable),
- Formatter l'intégralité du DD interne,
- Restaurer ta partition OS sur le DD interne grâce au clone bootable,
- Relancer l'Assistant bootcamp.


----------



## azazaz (22 Avril 2008)

C'est un peu ce que j'ai fait pour en arrivé là...
Avant j'avais une partition de 37Go pour un DD de 160Go, le reste était inutilisé !
J'ai booté sur le DVD d'Upgrade Leopard, j'ai lancé l'utilitaire de disque, j'ai placé "1 seule partition" de 149Go (le maximum possible apparament) puis je l'ai laissé faire, puis j'ai backé les donnée avec Time machine (toujours sous le CD Bootable) 
Ensuite j'ai rebooté et je me suis retrouvé au point où j'en suis actuellement !


----------



## divoli (22 Avril 2008)

:mouais:

Mais tu as *formatté* (effacé) intégralement ton DD interne, oui ou non ?


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Mais tu as *formatté* (effacé) intégralement ton DD interne, oui ou non ?



Un seul "f" pour le mot "formaté" 

J'ai eu le même problème pour un ami.... j'ai formaté


----------



## azazaz (22 Avril 2008)

J'ai bien fait "effacé" puis j'ai repartitionné et j'ai reinstaller


----------



## divoli (22 Avril 2008)

azazaz a dit:


> J'ai bien fait "effacé" puis j'ai repartitionné et j'ai reinstaller



Non.

Il faut effacer l'intégralité du DD, puis réinstaller OS X d'office sans chercher à partitionner.


----------



## azazaz (22 Avril 2008)

C'est bon, j'ai pus tout installer, mais j'ai encore un problème...

J'ai remarqué, sous windows, apres avoir installer les drivers iMAC pour Windows, que certaine choses manquaient... j'ai bien la caméra, la resolution graphique, internet, mais le clavier est celui d'un PC normal, et je n'ai plus l'option BootCamp en bas à droite à côté de date et heure...

Une idée ? Avant je les avais...​


----------



## whitedark (20 Février 2009)

Hello all,

J'ai le même problème mis à par que je ne sais ni comment sauvegarder mon disque, ni comment le formater 

Merci d'avances pour vos réponses ^^


----------



## DeepDark (20 Février 2009)

whitedark a dit:


> Hello all,
> 
> J'ai le même problème mis à par que je ne sais ni comment sauvegarder mon disque, ni comment le formater
> 
> Merci d'avances pour vos réponses ^^




Pour cloner : http://www.osxfacile.com/clone.html
Pour formater : http://www.osxfacile.com/partition.html

Et en archives.

(bien vérifier que ton clone est bootable avant de formater ton disque dur)


----------

